
Don't buy a SNES Classic. Buy a RetroPi and have lots more fun - JamesTheHacker
https://medium.com/@jamesjefferyuk/dont-buy-a-snes-classic-buy-a-retropi-and-have-a-lot-more-fun-de4e99536b42
======
floatingatoll
Potential costs due to risk are far higher, if your Luck roll vs. Risk comes
up short. Nintendo loses money every time you emulate NES and SNES now, so
they’ll be especially angry at you for doing so.

Be careful to evaluate whether the risk of encouraging and enabling people to
avoid paying Nintendo money is worth it to you. Yeah, it’s free, but only in
up front costs.

EDIT: Advocating for everyone to violate Nintendo’s IP will not look good on a
resume, either. “Applicant rejected — Willfully encourages IP violation
because stingy or impatient — Unlikely to adhere to employee IP agreement”

------
dazfuller
I did this when I couldn't get a NES classic, it works perfectly and both me
and the kids love it

